# Diabetes Education as Incident To



## beccy (Mar 15, 2011)

We are a multi specialty practice providing Diabetes Education by RD's.

Would you ever bill out DM Education CPT codes 98960, 98961 & 98962 (which are non-physician professional codes) as incident to with the M.D. as the supervising physician?


----------

